#ubuntu-sa 2011-06-30
<ashraf> السلام عليكم
<ashraf> يا رجال
<ashraf> مافي حدا يتكلم
#ubuntu-sa 2012-06-27
<Tux-Tn> hello guys
<Tux-Tn> i am new to ubuntu and i need your help
<ashams> hi
#ubuntu-sa 2012-06-28
<faisal> السلام عليكم
<MohamedAlaa98> وعليكم السلام :)
<faisal> اخباركم
<MohamedAlaa98> الحمد لله :)
<faisal> دوم محمد
<MohamedAlaa98> :)
<faisal> ممكن سؤال
<MohamedAlaa98> اتفضل :)
<faisal> لية irc يقولون عنة العالم السفلي
<faisal> ؟؟؟؟
<MohamedAlaa98> مين بيقول كده؟
<faisal> المنتديات العربية
<MohamedAlaa98> يمكن عشان انها مش معروفه
<MohamedAlaa98> او مش مراقبه
<MohamedAlaa98> او معليهاش رقابه
<faisal>  انا المشكلة جديد  و بطقاقة تعلمت كيف ادخل على  قنوات عربية
<MohamedAlaa98> :)
<MohamedAlaa98> ماعتقدش انه موجود قنوات عربيه كتير
<faisal> لية ؟؟
<MohamedAlaa98> غير متعارف عليه في المجتمع العربي
<MohamedAlaa98> نادر ان لاقيت واحد يرفه
<MohamedAlaa98> *يعرفه
<faisal> بس اذكر قديم يوم استخدم ويندوز قبل 5 سنوات كانو في ناس واجد عرب
<MohamedAlaa98> يمكن عشان الأيام دي موجود yahoo و msn
<MohamedAlaa98> اصبح يغني عنه
<faisal> يمكن ولاكن انا افضل هل القناة
<faisal> لانة مثل الملتقاء
<MohamedAlaa98> :)
<faisal> ما هي النظام المستخدم التي تستخدمة
<MohamedAlaa98> ubuntu اكيد
<faisal> جميل
<faisal> هل لديك خبرة في  مجال البرمجة
<MohamedAlaa98> نعم
<faisal> اي لغة ؟؟
<MohamedAlaa98> python
<faisal> ما رايك في لغة c c++
<MohamedAlaa98> وشوية C على c++
<MohamedAlaa98> لغه جميله بالتأكيد
<faisal> اريد معهد يلعمني لغة c++
<faisal> في الرياض
<MohamedAlaa98> ماعرفش :) ابحث عالنت
<faisal> النت العربي فاشل بكل ما تحملة الكلمة من معنى
<MohamedAlaa98> :) كله منتديات
<faisal> و كلة يتكلم عن الي فاهمة
<faisal> واذا سئلت عن شي معين يعصب عليك كانة مدرسك
<faisal> مع انة يقول اذا في اي استفسار انا حاضر
<faisal> تناقض  شنيع
<MohamedAlaa98> للأسف
#ubuntu-sa 2013-06-26
<myalkboy> Hi
#ubuntu-sa 2015-06-23
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> السلام عليكم
<locodir-user> any one here
